# Dragons!



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Well guys! Here’s what I’ve been working away at the past few weeks! Dragons! 
They’re arm puppets and I’ve had so much fun with them! It’s a blast to see the reactions of unsuspecting people!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

They're all very nice, I really love the green one though. Super job


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

They are lovely!!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I love dragons - I've thought about doing something like this for a cosplay as I have some green pleather.


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks! The green one is my favorite too!
DandyBrit, they’re not terribly hard to make! Just a bit time consuming.


----------

